# Novak Djokovic speaks up about his personal choices



## John cycling (Feb 15, 2022)

Novak Djokovic Chooses Freedom Over Jab​



Novak Djokovic speaks up about experimental shots​



.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 15, 2022)

*Whatever.




“I don’t have to attend every argument I’m invited to.”*

You just did, and you didn't have to. At least give the OP a chance, please. I think his behavior effects/effected thousands if not millions of people. His elite status and behavior are extremely contraversial and all this should have remained within the institutions dealing with it..not the media. Once the media got a hold of it, it exploded...shocking many and stirring up deep emotions. So, it just shows that if you get a famous person being advertised by the media, you get a lot of confusion/division/unease.  We all are being affected by some major issues now, and we can either hide our head in the sand, or stay as informed as we can.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 15, 2022)

I'll continue to get my medical advice from doctors and scientists, thank you very much.

Djokovic will probably catch covid-19 at some point as will most people, and he'll probably be okay, but there's a chance that it could cause long-term heart or lung issues that could ruin his career. He's concerned that the vaccine will somehow harm his body and affect his performance, which is highly unlikely. It's far more likely that the virus will harm his body.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 16, 2022)

I won't be missing him when watching other tennis tournaments in the coming weeks/months


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2022)

I agree with Novak. He is willing to forego his #1 ranking & potentially winning more grand slams because of his commitment to health. It's his choice as it should be everyone's.


----------



## win231 (Feb 26, 2022)

Irwin said:


> I'll continue to get my medical advice from doctors and scientists, thank you very much.
> 
> Djokovic will probably catch covid-19 at some point as will most people, and he'll probably be okay, but there's a chance that it could cause long-term heart or lung issues that could ruin his career. He's concerned that the vaccine will somehow harm his body and affect his performance, which is highly unlikely. It's far more likely that the virus will harm his body.


Obviously, you are hoping he does get Covid & gets very sick so you can say, "See?  I'm  right & you're wrong; This proves I'm smarter than you."
A few other people here also hope & pray that unvaccinated people get sick.  Such people have no other way to feel proud of themselves than to wish bad on others; really pathetic.


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2022)

Irwin said:


> I'll continue to get my medical advice from doctors and scientists, thank you very much.
> 
> Djokovic will probably catch covid-19 at some point as will most people, and he'll probably be okay, but there's a chance that it could cause long-term heart or lung issues that could ruin his career. He's concerned that the vaccine will somehow harm his body and affect his performance, which is highly unlikely. It's far more likely that the virus will harm his body.


He's already had covid so he has natural immunities which the CDC now admits count.


----------



## chic (Mar 3, 2022)

Novak has been cleared to play the French Open this May  where he is the defending champion. France is dropping their vaccine requirements so it looks like Novak will be free to play and defend his title without politics getting involved.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 4, 2022)

This may have been important a week ago but it is such a non-story based on the current world situation with Ukraine.  Is this really still relevant?


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> This may have been important a week ago but it is such a non-story based on the current world situation with Ukraine.  Is this really still relevant?


----------

